# LiveEval Treiber Problem



## pReya (8. September 2003)

Hallo, hab gerade meinen PC mit der SuSe Linux 8.2 LiveEval Version von CD gebootet, wenn ich jetzt die CD wieder entferne, und in mein altes WEindows Xp gehe, funktioniert meine Maus und meine Netzwerkkarte nicht mehr. Woran liegt das  PLZ Help   4 Replies !


----------



## pReya (8. September 2003)

Ja, also, das Internet, zw die NeWeKa geht doch, war mein Fehler. Aber die Maus bekomm Ich net hin. Hab den Treiber schn neu installiert, etc...


----------

